# TeeHee!



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I just got a nice 500gb hard drive and as soon as it's done formatting, I'll be reripping all my CDs in Apple lossless encoding. Quite exciting, as now i'll have something to do for a few days. I have been off work since the Friday before Christmas and I don't go back until the second, so I've been sort of bored. I've been annoyed with the way 320kb mp3s sound for a while, but I haven't had the space.

So that's whats going to hold my interest until the PJ arrives.

Just thought I'd share, I haven't really talked to anyone since the day after Christmas, so I had to blert out something.:coocoo:


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice! What drive did you get?


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

It's a Western Digital Caviar I got on sale for a cool hundo. I don't remember the model number, but normal price was like $160.


----------

